# Howdy Y'all. I'm still here!



## SteveNT (Apr 16, 2015)

G'day everyone! Just letting you know I'm still alive and kicking. Despite the doctors I am alive 15 months after my death sentence. They cant work it out, I'm not taking any medication, still smoking and drinking and living every day like it's my last. I eat whatever I feel like. Got all my hair back and the scans are all clear. We finished round 1 of the Bucket list. Darwin to Adelaide via the back tracks. Then our 4WD was stolen & torched and 4WD Action gave us another one! Picked it up in Sydney, then Melbourne, Great Ocean Road and back to SA where we did Kangaroo Island, Yorke & Eyre Peninsulas and across the Nullabor to SW West Oz. Then a slow crawl up the WA coast after a 60 day break in Bali. Got home just before Xmas.

Now I've bought a turbo diesel 4.2 Patrol, set it up with all the gear and Bucket List 2 starts early May. Tanami Desert/ Kimberly/ West Top End national parks. After that the East Arnhem Coast and the Gulf. I haven't missed a sunrise since my diagnosis (but I sometimes go back to bed after ha ha.) We are having fun and I hope all of you are doing well. 

We have met many herps on our travels (too many to put them all up here). Seen some amazing sights and despite being well travelled in the land of Oz I am still gobsmacked at the diversity of habitats and flora and fauna. Never did get that blog going, got mucked around by Hostpapa then gave up in the end.

Anyway, all the best! See you round the tracks!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 16, 2015)

Inspirational Steve, people do not realise what they can acheive with the right outlook on life.
Luv to catch up if you ever find yourself in SEQ.


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 16, 2015)

That's the way its done. Good on you mate!


----------



## Stuart (Apr 16, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic mate. Looking forward to hearing some of your adventures!


----------



## thals (Apr 17, 2015)

Beyond awesome stuff there Steve! I'm so happy to hear that you're still going strong and absolutely loving your travels  Top attitude too mate, here's to the next chapter in your upcoming travels, and you of course! 8)


----------



## Wally (Apr 17, 2015)

Onya Steve. Great to see you getting on with it too. Must have seen some sights in your travels.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 18, 2015)

So glad to hear that you are still kicking and living the dream! Just got back from Heron Island Research Station - a site you should put on your list. There were baby turtles crawling to the sea (and getting picked off by gulls), magnificent coral, too many fish to count, four species of shark and another three of rays. Hard to return to land, but must go to work on Monday. Keep watching those sunrises!


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep, the GBR is a beautiful thing. Qld has so much going for it but they keep dropping 1080 everywhere. And the fishing laws are all keyed for the commercial operators. We were there 6 years ago and would bush bash into beautiful places. You could put a plate of food down and next day nothing had touched it. The same plate wouldn't last 15 minutes in this part of the world. 

A big heartfelt thanks to you Pythonmum. Ess was my bestest ever pet. Loved coming home to Lynne & the critters after a week in the bush. Goodonya! We've done 14,000km in the last year and wont be far off that this year. Life is brilliant. Enjoy!


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 19, 2015)

Great to see you have proved the docs wrong and are still here making the most of life.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 19, 2015)

Well done mate! Keep up the positive attitude, and keep on that bucket list.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 27, 2015)

Fantastic update Steve, what an amazing adventure you've been on, and good luck with the B2 list!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2015)

Well I'm rapt you're still around Steve! And I've never met you!  Good stuff mate! I keep wishing you and your family all the luck in the world!


----------



## rockethead (Apr 29, 2015)

it's great to hear that you are going strong Steve. I was diagnose with bowel cancer due to lynch syndrome in late 2013 had surgery in December 2013 3 weeks in hospital after surgery then 6 months of chemo not fun but the nurses at the crown princess Mary cancer centre at Westmead hospital where fantastic. so far all test seem to be clear


----------



## adderboy (May 1, 2015)

Like Moosenoose I have never met you, but I've seen a few of your posts over the years and it's great to hear you're doing well. I'm sure you'll enjoy B2!!

Simon

PS: Nice 11,000th post, Moosenoose!


----------

